# Filtro de RF, eliminar canales de CATV



## seba5384 (Ago 20, 2011)

Hola, el problema es simple, tengo que eliminar el canal 85 de la señal de TV por cable (en Argentina) ya que por ese canal estoy inyectando una señal de una cámara de seguridad. Para facilitar las cosas pensé en eliminar los canales que superen el 80 aproximadamente (566 Mhz según averigüe). Ya intente de varias formas pero ninguna resulto:

1# Use un filtro RC (Resistencia Serie, Capacitor paralelo), no afecto en nada la señal.
2# Puse una bobina la cual no se la impedancia en serie y tampoco disminuyo la señal.
3# Luego probe con poner una potenciometro de 2MΩ en serie y no varia practicamente nada la señal respecto del valor del potenciómetro.
4# Ya sin entender bien que podía estar pasando mande a masa el vivo del coaxil y menos todavía, la señal salia prácticamente intacta.

No se como podre hacer para eliminar el rango de frecuencias que quiero.
Vi que se vende filtros para canales pero solo para los canales 96-98 y tambien filtros para frecuencias mas altas tales como las de internet, pero no se venden para los canales que quiero.
Si alguien sabe como se hacen este tipo de filtros se lo agradecería mucho.
Muchas gracias. Sebastián


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 20, 2011)

La solucion seria diseñar un filtro pasabajos con bobinas y capacitores. Pero habria que entrar a calcular y eso tomaria un poquito de tiempo.

Saludos


----------



## seba5384 (Ago 20, 2011)

No importa por los calculos, solo pasame un esquemático sin valores y yo me encargo de calcularlo.
Yo intente con un filtro LC, bobina en serie, capacitor paralelo y no funciono, tampoco con LC serie.

¿Estas seguro que funciona eso? ¿Lo hiciste alguna vez o algo?

Muchas gracias por la molestia


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ago 20, 2011)

La verdad no sabria decir si funciona un filtro... de verdad no se casi nada de sistemas de filtraje, menos en sistemas de cable. Solo doy una idea de lo que se puede hacer.

Saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 21, 2011)

Una pregunta ¿No puedes cambiar la frecuencia de la cámara? Por mucho que intentes filtrar la señal de RF del canal indeseado siempre se te "colará" algo, lo suficiente como para hacer interferencias a la señal de la cámara.

Saludos.


----------



## seba5384 (Ago 21, 2011)

Si, se puede modular del 2 al 126 creo aprox pero igualmente va a haber señal en esos canales que me interfieran en la imagen. Si sabes de algun filtro que me atenue un poco la señal te lo agradeceria mucho.
Un saludo, Sebastian

PD: cablevision transmite canales hasta el 80, luego la pantalla se ve en azul


----------

